
XNA + Farseer Physics + MT = WIN [video] - habs
http://vimeo.com/4067922
======
bemmu
I would encourage anyone who thinks this was cool to check out the physics
libraries available nowadays. For example with the free library Box2D you can
do stuff like this and more in a matter of hours. It works in Flash too, so if
you can think of something cool to do in a web app with physics, it is not
difficult at all.

------
OmarIsmail
Very cool. I've actually been playing with Farser Physics and XNA the past few
weeks and you can get something up and running very quickly.

The samples and code itself of Farseer is very well done, and pretty well
documented.

------
ido
Cool.

One problem I have with the video: the guy mumbles and have what is quite
possibly the most unclear voice in the universe.

------
nutmeg
Here is his web site: <http://iamhigham.com/>

